# FS: 174 Soft BRO's with Duke bindings



## Trekchick (Dec 17, 2009)

I am shuffling my quiver a bit and ready to sell my BRO's.
They are in extremely good shape with about 10 days on them.

See my EpicSki Review here
I'm willing to sell with or without the bindings.
The Dukes are smalls, the BSL range runs like this.

small - 265-320mm
large - 305-370mm

Separate:
BRO's $420.00
Dukes $200.00

Combined:
$570.00

All prices are shipped in the continental US
Will take better pics later, but this is one from my file
BRO's on the left






Reasonable offers will be considered.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal for both items.  The Dukes especially.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

Really cool skis! (And hey! My boots are in that pic!  )


----------



## roark (Dec 17, 2009)

Just an FYI, pmgear has a sale going on 174's 
http://www.pmgear.com/index.php?pag...category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=12


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know much about the Bros, but $520 is kind of steep for drilled skis.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 17, 2009)

In my early morning posting, I might have made a teensy weensy error in my price.

Will edit to reflect, dropped price on BRO's 100.00
As noted in the Original post, reasonable offers will be considered.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2009)

Your about 3 weeks too late for me to buy them.... hmmmm $100


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know much about the Bros, but $520 is kind of steep for drilled skis.


I agree on most ski purchases, but these were 700+ new, and as I posted, I did make a mistake in my OP.  It was my intent to post for 420 alone 570 with dukes.

I think that most of my internet friends know that I'm usually fair if not generous for most things.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I agree on most ski purchases, but these were 700+ new, and as I posted, I did make a mistake in my OP.  It was my intent to post for 420 alone 570 with dukes.
> 
> I think that most of my internet friends know that I'm usually fair if not generous for most things.




What the MM on the mount?


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 17, 2009)

The mount is on center.  the Small Dukes will fit 265-320 BSL


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 17, 2009)

Arrrrggh! I wish you were selling those Dukes last month when I needed them!

Nice skis, TC. I'm actually surprised you're selling them. Splat almost convinced me to pull the trigger on 174 Bros but I would have significant quiver overlap with my B Squads. I hope an AZer gets 'em.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

You should have included this quote in your sales pitch from your review, TC:


> Demoing the 174 Soft Bro is like foreplay. Owning your own is orgasmic!!!


LOVE it!  I would have absolutely considered these if I didn't just buy my own powder skis. I'm sure they'll sell fast.


----------

